# LA "No Guns" leader convicted



## Monadnock (Jan 18, 2008)

The director of the antigang organization No Guns, which the city of
Los Angeles once paid $1.5 million to steer Latino youths away from a
life of crime, pleaded guilty Thursday to illegally selling assault
weapons to federal undercover officers. Hector "Big Weasel" Marroquin,
51, was sentenced to eight years in prison, said Eric Harmon, the Los
Angeles County prosecutor in the case.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-noguns18jan18,1,2239748.story?coll=la-headlines-california


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 18, 2008)

Typical of the anti-gun crowd...  They bleat "No guns!" and somehow forget to include the disclaimer of "except for me!" with it.


----------



## tellner (Jan 18, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Typical of the anti-gun crowd...  They bleat "No guns!" and somehow forget to include the disclaimer of "except for me!" with it.



Only if you'll also grant that rape, adultery and pedophilia are "typical of the Christian values crowd". It would be at least as fair. Or at least as defamatory. 

A lot of decent, moral, intelligent people are for stricter laws on the ownership and carrying of firearms. I used to be one of them and happen to believe that they are wrong. But smearing everyone with a less expansive view than your own is just wrong. You're better than that, Grenadier.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 18, 2008)

It is nice to see the firearms division of the BATF doing something other than harassing/raiding Class III owners.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 18, 2008)

Tellner, your inclusion of people who support certain restrictions in the anti-gun crowd, isn't going to hold much water.

Anti-gunner, as you know, refers to those who want the forbiddance of firearms amongst the law-abiding public.  

Supporting certain levels of restrictions of ownership is not necessarily anti-gun, since there are restrictions in place that most pro-gun people favor, such as the forbiddance of firearms ownership amongst felons, drug users, etc.

Even supporting restrictions on the carrying of firearms isn't necessarily anti-gun, since many pro-gun folks support the issuance of permits, etc.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 18, 2008)

tellner said:


> Only if you'll also grant that rape, adultery and pedophilia are "typical of the Christian values crowd". It would be at least as fair. Or at least as defamatory.
> 
> A lot of decent, moral, intelligent people are for stricter laws on the ownership and carrying of firearms. I used to be one of them and happen to believe that they are wrong. But smearing everyone with a less expansive view than your own is just wrong. You're better than that, Grenadier.


 
I do not think that restricting freedom is either decent, or moral.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 18, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> I do not think that restricting freedom is either decent, or moral.




Curious, a lot of pro-gun people do use the freedom argument, and a lot of those same people are also against recreational drugs, gay marriage, abortion,  etc.

So out of curiosity, where do you stand on those issues?  Abortion is a little fuzzy, as it becomes a definition of when life begins, but where do you stand on those things?  And if it is for having them illegal, how do you reconcile the belief that taking guns away should not be done for reasons of freedom, but taking Marijuana or LSD away is not infringing on peoples freedom?


----------



## Nomad (Jan 18, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> The director of the antigang organization No Guns, which the city of
> Los Angeles once paid $1.5 million to steer Latino youths away from a
> life of crime, pleaded guilty Thursday to illegally selling assault
> weapons to federal undercover officers. Hector *"Big Weasel"* Marroquin,
> ...


 
The nickname should have been a dead giveaway to the cops investigating...


----------



## grydth (Jan 18, 2008)

I am still trying to get over the shock of seeing ATF go after actual criminals....

This is your modern government at work..... steering a million and a half of your tax dollars to a career criminal peddling machine guns in the name of non violence... It would be nice if folks remember this atrocity when the government comes peddling higher taxes and gun control.

Wow - we need government to run our lives and make us safer.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 18, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Curious, a lot of pro-gun people do use the freedom argument, and a lot of those same people are also against recreational drugs, gay marriage, abortion, etc.
> 
> So out of curiosity, where do you stand on those issues? Abortion is a little fuzzy, as it becomes a definition of when life begins, but where do you stand on those things? And if it is for having them illegal, how do you reconcile the belief that taking guns away should not be done for reasons of freedom, but taking Marijuana or LSD away is not infringing on peoples freedom?


 
I guess I could have elaborated more, but that did really cut down to the heart of it.

However unrelated, I guess I can still answer your question. I think what people do in their own homes in private is their own business, so long as it does not adversly affect the underage or harm another person. In any event, the government does not need to know anything about it.

I have the right to bear arms. That can be a .45, a shotgun, a hunting rifle, an AR-15 or M-16. I believe it should extend to grenades, rocket launchers, cannons and tanks. So long as I am a member of the community in good standing, I should own whatever arms I can afford.

That's what the 2nd Ammendment says to me. Anyone who tries to take away that right, is Unamerican, and Unconstitutional. I believe them to be a domestic enemy of this great country, what's left of it.


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2008)

To the anonymous coward with really poor fourth grade reading skills...

Try looking at the words on the page. I didn't say that Christians were all pedophiles and rapists. I said



> Only if you'll also grant that rape, adultery and pedophilia are "typical of the Christian values crowd". It would be at least as fair. Or at least as defamatory.



That means that calling everyone who doesn't believe everything you do about guns a hypocritical criminal is *just as bad as* saying that all Christians are sex criminals. 

Now, did I _say _that Christians all did those nasty things? 
No. 

Did I say that there are _no _hypocrites who are in favor of stricter gun control? 
No. 

Did you read stuff into what I said that I never wrote?
Yes.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 20, 2008)

Monadnock said:


> The director of the antigang organization No Guns, which the city of
> Los Angeles once paid $1.5 million to steer Latino youths away from a
> life of crime, pleaded guilty Thursday to illegally selling assault
> weapons to federal undercover officers. Hector "Big Weasel" Marroquin,
> ...


 
Evil turns in upon itself once again. I love it.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 20, 2008)

A day in a gun-free country:

http://www.searandhammer.com/2008/01/no-guns-and-everyones-safe-right.html

No police. No 911. No persons who can keep her from getting stabbed. No right for her to defend herself.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> To the anonymous coward with really poor fourth grade reading skills...
> 
> Try looking at the words on the page. I didn't say that Christians were all pedophiles and rapists. I said
> 
> ...


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26485
*Problem involves comments in the Reputation system.*
- Please use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of all forum pages. Give as much information as possible about the matter so that we can locate the correct "ding".


----------



## searcher (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry for chiming in so late, but I have a little statement/comment/whatever you want to call it.


Not to sound to cliche, but *Fear the people who fear your guns*.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 21, 2008)

searcher said:


> Sorry for chiming in so late, but I have a little statement/comment/whatever you want to call it.
> 
> 
> Not to sound to cliche, but *Fear the people who fear your guns*.


That is all you had to say.
If you aren't threatening me or my friends and family, you won't have a thing to fear from my guns.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 21, 2008)

As for Big Weasel getting arrested well some people are just stupid in the things they do.  I would have thought that the goverment would have kept a good watch on those they gave $$ to on such a cause of keeping kids away from drugs, guns, and gangs, but I think we all know that people can look verry ligit to the public and have a totaly different look to others


----------

